# Billing E&M and Sutures in ED



## Barbara A. Love (May 7, 2008)

I am doing a audit in ED.  When a patient comes to ED with a "clear" laceration to the forearm, can you bill an E&M to evaluate the laceration and then suture the patient.  

I know it is clearer if the patient comes in with a head lac and they also evaluate the patient for a "head injury", you can bill both. 

But what about your standard finger lacerations and foot lacerations.  Is an E&M appropriate?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (May 7, 2008)

yes the E&M is necessary...I code ED all day long and never have I come across an encounter without evaluation and management.



Barbara A. Love said:


> I am doing a audit in ED.  When a patient comes to ED with a "clear" laceration to the forearm, can you bill an E&M to evaluate the laceration and then suture the patient.
> 
> I know it is clearer if the patient comes in with a head lac and they also evaluate the patient for a "head injury", you can bill both.
> 
> But what about your standard finger lacerations and foot lacerations.  Is an E&M appropriate?


----------



## Barbara A. Love (May 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for your response.  I thought so..but still was in doubt.


----------

